

How Kendo UI Uses Kendo UI To Build Angular Directives For Kendo UI - remotesynth
http://flippinawesome.org/2014/02/03/how-kendo-ui-uses-kendo-ui-to-build-angular-directives-for-kendo-ui/

======
FrejNorling
Kendoseption... =)

